# Mailweiterleitung -> Spam



## ZeroEnna (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe User,

ich setze seit April ISPConfig 3 ein und bin sehr zufrieden. Echt super und intuitiv zu bedienen.
Allerdings gibts wohl irgendein Problem: Wenn ich eine Mail schreibe, z.B. von

Hansi@example.de an Klaus@example.de, und Klaus@example.de an *@gmx.de weitergeleitet wird, landet die Mail bei GMX im Spamfilter oder wird gleich gebouncet. Gibts da nen Workaround?

OS ist Debian Lenny, installiert nach dem "Perfect Server" Howto hier auf der Seite.

Grüße

ZeroEnna


----------



## Till (7. Juni 2010)

Was gibt GMX denn als Grund für das Spam Listing an und wenn sie gebounced wird, was steht dort als Grund drin?

Außerdem:

- Steht der Server im Rechenzentrum und hat eine feste IP?
- Hast Du einen Reverse DNS Record eingerichtet und entspricht der dem Hostnamen des Servers?
- Ist der hostname des Servers korrekt übder das DNS aufzulösen?


----------



## ZeroEnna (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Till,

der Server steht bei Strato und hat eine feste IP.
Reverse-DNS zeigt auf den Hostnamen des Servers, der Hostname zeigt wiederum auf die IP.

GMX gab mir den Hinweis auf SRS, aber Postfix und SRS....
Wie einfach lässt sich Postfix denn durch Exim4 ersetzen, welches ja afaik SRS beherrscht?

Grüße

ZeroEnna


----------



## Till (7. Juni 2010)

Was soll denn SRS sein? Und an Postfix liegt es mit Sicherheit nicht, ein Umstieg auf Exim4 ist also weder notwendig noch sinnvoll.


----------



## ZeroEnna (7. Juni 2010)

SRS?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sender_Rewriting_Scheme


----------



## Till (7. Juni 2010)

Das einzige was ich dazu für Postfix gefunden habe ist:

http://babel.de/batv.html

Wenn man sich den ganzen Ärger ansieht und dann mit einbezieht, das inzwischen mehr Spammer korrekte SPF records haben als die Email Server von normalen Domains....


----------

